# New Sub Frame??



## nick9871 (May 5, 2004)

So my girlfriend got into a small accident with a curb over the winter. We had the insurance handle it (bad idea, but another story). They fixed the car, replacing the front control arm and passenger side fender. I was under the car today and noticed that the front control arm rear bolt is really jacked up. Pictures are below. First 3 are of the messed up passenger side, the last is of the good drivers side. Looks like they should have replaced the sub-frame.



































not sure the insurance will do anythig about it, since she has new insurance.

Should I worry about fixing it? She was planning on getting a new car soon, should she just not worry about it and get the new car?


----------



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

Yes. Take the car in to a decent shop and have an alignment check done on it. That will let you know if the car has issues. Get it done immediately before it's too late.


----------



## nick9871 (May 5, 2004)

Well they must have gotten it to align correctly. the car does not pull when cruising or brakeing. Also i just rotated her tires and they wore almost perfectly even.

I was questioning the integrity of the fix, do you guys think it is un-safe? The only thing annoying about it is that it squeaks when driving. I am assuming this is due to some sort of extra pressure on a bushing that is touching metal where it normally would not.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

it might be alright as long as there is no cracks anywhere in the metal. Especially if she is getting a new car soon, i wouldnt want too spend any money on it cause it would probably be a lot. if you trade it in or sell it nobody will ever see that.


----------

